# Really



## Overhauler (Feb 28, 2014)

What a screwed up listing  !!
I would like to bid here , but a little scared to !!      http://www.ebay.com/itm/281271762338


----------



## Wayne Adam (Mar 1, 2014)

*I'd pass*

First, this seller is brand new, and with an ad like this , I would be very cautious.
 First, he is selling the Twinn with no reserve, but also states that you get both bikes for $1,500.00 ??
Also...not to be picky, but the bike is far from MINT. I am sick of seeing people stating that something is  "MINT"
 "Mint" means never circulated or used, brand new, and on top of that, the front seat is incorrect..............Wayne


----------



## Overhauler (Mar 1, 2014)

Wayne Adam said:


> First, this seller is brand new, and with an ad like this , I would be very cautious.
> First, he is selling the Twinn with no reserve, but also states that you get both bikes for $1,500.00 ??
> Also...not to be picky, but the bike is far from MINT. I am sick of seeing people stating that something is  "MINT"
> "Mint" means never circulated or used, brand new, and on top of that, the front seat is incorrect..............Wayne



 I have been wanting a mini twin and the coppertone  don't come on the market to often , yeah the seat is wrong and they are  hard to find at a reasonable price , also the brake lever is on the wrong side of the bar so you don't know what else is wrong wheels ect. also the shipping is $7.50 lol . Feedback score of 2 ! I would hope they would close the listing and relist it correctly . It's just sad all around that someone would list without a clue of what they are doing and still people are bidding !!
 Lee


----------



## bikecrazy (Mar 1, 2014)

This may be a low risk auction with a high payoff. The Peapicker is the wildcard. If it is an origional Krate and not a repo. there could be great value. If a person was to win this auction and find out the value was not as expected, consider this. When the seller comes back with a bump in the shipping cost, which they most likely will, that is your excuse to call foul and walk away from this.


----------



## Overhauler (Mar 1, 2014)

They won't answer emails either


----------



## bikecrazy (Mar 4, 2014)

Did any pictures of the Pea Picker ever surface?


----------



## Overhauler (Mar 4, 2014)

bikecrazy said:


> Did any pictures of the Pea Picker ever surface?



No , I never did get a reply either and it sold for $635.


----------



## bikecrazy (Mar 4, 2014)

I wonder if there ever was a Pea Picker.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 4, 2014)

maybe the "mint" was used to make the pea picker green. ...also good in iced tea.


----------

